# How much $ am I looking at?



## waverunner (Dec 12, 2010)

I have just moved to a remote area where I have discovered drifts I had not experienced before. Could anyone give me a ballprk figure on what I would spend for a plow on a 1/2 ton Chevy for my own 1/4 mile driveway.

I know it depends where I am at and what options. Basic angle plow, short blade, brand to get parts if need be. Simple!

Just looking to get an idea of what kind of hit the budget will require. Figured someone in the know would be a good place to start.

Thank you for the help.

Rich


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Brand new 4000-6000

Used 2500-3500


----------



## GSORK (Dec 6, 2003)

I got a price on a new Fisher 7.6 HD $4650.00.


----------



## lukynskywyrd (Oct 8, 2010)

*$2000......*

and that was for the truck and plow. '86 Chevy K10 4x4 4spd w/ 7'6" Western older Isarmatic w/angle, dual batteries too. More rust than paint but dependable. Worn ball joints, the usual leaks of anti-freeze and steering fluid but the interior is in great shape and everything works. My 2 cents!


----------



## waverunner (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you.

As much as I like the idea of having new paint on the front of my truck, I think the last suggestion might be my best option. I guess I have been out of the real world far too long to see how much things have gone up. My wife has put up with old and ugly, I guess my truck can be as well.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow drifts*

You probably will not be happy with my suggestion, 
but as you re limited in a number of ways with your 
location I will offer it to you.

As you have heavy snow the issue is one of clearing 
and keeping the area clear.

In my opinion for the money involved with a plow and the
welding and labor for installing a used plow you will be
money ahead by simply purchasing a John Deere lawn mower
tractor 100 series in the 20 horse power range and purchasing 
a JD front mounted single stage snow blower, soft cab, chains 
and wheel weights.

You will be way under $3,000.00 U.S.D. and the snow will be 
gone and out of the way the first time.

The snow thats going to wiegh 21 pounds per cubic foot is your problem 
and pushing and shoving it into the snow ahead of it and making it all heavier 
when you are pushing through a drift if if is a long deep one.

You could purchase a motorised Becomac snow blower to mount on the 
front of the tractor, mount pneumatic casters behind the auger housing 
and have plenty of power which would be robbed from the tractors engine
and transmission to power the front mounted snow blower. 
The bercomac blower mounts on the rear hitch with a rube mounting
under the tractor.

I would d suggest the Hanson truck mounted snow blower but the issue of its 
cost open auger confiuration and its requiring a plow mount is still large
where the tractor and blower will be a third of that cost at least with
shipping, labor, and parts.

Thoughts from the hinterlands at 1,140 feet above sea level.


----------



## waverunner (Dec 12, 2010)

*On the same page*

I actually DO like your idea. I have already been on Craigslist and a few auction sites looking at tractors, garden tractors etc. Snow blower for the heavier stuff, blade for the lighter stuff and a deck for summer so BOTH snot jockies can cut grass instead of just one. All for under $1500 - $2000. That leaves 2k -4k worth of rum and coke to keep me smiling while the brats take care of business. I love America! Life is good


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow etc.*



waverunner;1155146 said:


> I actually DO like your idea. I have already been on Craigslist and a few auction sites looking at tractors, garden tractors etc. Snow blower for the heavier stuff, blade for the lighter stuff and a deck for summer so BOTH snot jockies can cut grass instead of just one. All for under $1500 - $2000. That leaves 2k -4k worth of rum and coke to keep me smiling while the brats take care of business. I love America! Life is good


I would seriously avoid "used" in your situation as you have snot jockies/rug rats/curtain climbers, and go with new JD hydrostatic tractors as they will be more tolerant of drag racing snow removal issues and can be serviced locally.

The bigger issue is one of warrantee coverage as you will have good coverage for a couple of years and then when they grow of it-if they grow out of it(my idiot brother has not after 40 years) you can buy a single unit Kubota BX2660 with a Lauren Eclipse cab, Pronovost Puma 54 inch rear blower and a Caroni flail mower from www.Agrisupply.com or just trade them in on new units minus the soft cabs(if they can be reused) snow chains, and wheel wieghts.

:waving:


----------



## Jarhead1982 (Dec 18, 2010)

Dont know much about plowing yet, but I am making things work for now. I picked up a 6' 6" Western plow with everything there except the relay ($20 Part) for $600. He listed it on craigslist for $750 and I offered him $600 and he took it! I mounted it on my 2000 Dodge Ram 1500, most of you are thinking how did you do that? Well I have friends that weld and I have a cousin with a lift, and the list goes on. Total I have $900 in my system, we got a snow this week and within the first day i got my money back out of it. You can find cheaper used systems out there you just have to wait for the deals.


----------



## mikedogg (Dec 24, 2009)

I bought a Snowdogg md75 for my half ton silverado, $3299 installed tax included I couldn't be happier,warm and dry and done in 15 minutes, although a tractor would be alot of fun also.....


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

I second the snow dogg md75, I dont think they are the best plow around, but for the money you cant go wrong. I have seen them for $3100 installed, and then u have a two year warranty.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

waverunner;1154272 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> As much as I like the idea of having new paint on the front of my truck, I think the last suggestion might be my best option. I guess I have been out of the real world far too long to see how much things have gone up. My wife has put up with old and ugly, I guess my truck can be as well.


ha ha But just think how good you'd look behind the wheel of some brand new steel!Thumbs Up


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a few accounts in Portland, need a push just let me know. I also install plows north of Portland on Divine if you need any assistance.


----------

